
Show HN: DistilledJS – An Unopinionated Testing Framework - danShumway
https://distilledjs.com
======
danShumway
I wrote Distilled a little over 2 years ago because I was frustrated with the
complexity and quality of existing JS testing frameworks, and I've been using
it in all of my own projects ever since. It's primarily targeted at people who
want to keep their codebases simple and who want to have highly customized
testing setups for each of their projects.

The point of Distilled is to not obscure the underlying mechanics of the how
your testing framework works -- to not have any magical behavior that would be
hard to debug or reason about.

I've found that Distilled's dogmatic approach to simplicity and flexibility
has made it a lot easier for me to do testing. Before Distilled, I rarely
tested personal projects. Since writing Distilled, I add unit tests to pretty
much everything I build -- it's really changed the way I think about testing
in general.

